# Nellie my terrier mix foster



## puppylove

We have a new little girl in our house. Nellie is about two years old and is the sweetest little thing. This is the smallest dog I've ever had. She started out being very intimidated by my two giants but now loves to antagonize them when she wants some attention. 

She was so shy and traumatized that when I brought her home she would not get out of the car and snapped at me every time I reached out to her. She was a terrible snapper - anything would cause her to lash out. I took to wearing gloves whenever I handled her.

It's been a couple of weeks now and she just loves me! We go to the dog park every day where I submit her to the tender efforts of strangers. She no longer shakes pitifully whenever anyone approaches and now lets all kinds of people give her little pets (although not very enthusiastically!). She really enjoys her time running around the park and has learned how to handle the big dogs.

We're still working on potty-training and chewing.


----------



## bigredpoodle

Very cut do you think she might be westie?


----------



## Cdnjennga

Ah she's so cute! It must be very satisfying to see the change you help bring about in these dogs.


----------



## puppylove

Her hair is terrier wiry. Maybe Jack Russel? Cairn Terrier has also been suggested. She has the cutest ridge of mohawk hair tht runs from the tip of her nose to the back of her head. It's just too adorable. This picture is fuzzy but shows it the best.

She has been one of the hardest but she's starting to come around. Every day she gets bolder with both humans and other dogs. She's learning good dog ettiquette (I'm a believer in the NILIF). I would love to grind down those cat-like nails and this morning I was able to touch it to one for an instant!! Big progress!

She's so darned cute and cuddly but just not adoptable until we can get over that snappiness whenever she's unhappy.


----------

